# Fido Casting Call 2!



## warren_s12888 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Has anyone else entered their Maltese into this Contest? This might be only relevant to Canadian malteses?

Fido Casting CallTM 2 is back!

Info:
We’re donating $1 for every vote, up to $200,000, to Lions Foundation of Canada Dog Guides.

Prize:
A 3-day VIP trip to Montreal including airfare and/or limousine/train transportation , a doggy spa treatment, a spa treatment for the owner, a limo ride around Montreal and most importantly, professional grooming and a photo shoot starring the winning pooch. 
The prize also includes:
Food for the dog for the duration of the trip
$1,000 in spending money
A Fido LG Optimus L7, a Fido gift card worth $100 and a Fido branded USB key
A gold medal engraved with the winning dog’s name
A dog accessory in Fido colours


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I think Jasmine would be a good movie star -- she acts like a Diva!!


----------



## warren_s12888 (Aug 22, 2012)

dntdelay said:


> I think Jasmine would be a good movie star -- she acts like a Diva!!


I'm sure she would! 

I've entered Miro into this contest. Is it against SM forum rules if I posted the link to vote for him?

Someone please advise. Thanks!


----------



## warren_s12888 (Aug 22, 2012)

*This is the pic I entered!*

I hope the people like this picture I entered.

He's ranked 237 now out of over 6500 dogs!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We've vote for fluffs in contests here all the time! That's a very cute picture!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## warren_s12888 (Aug 22, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> We've vote for fluffs in contests here all the time! That's a very cute picture!!! Good luck!!!


Thank you!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Miro looks very glamorous in his picture!! He sure is a cutie pie!! :tender: Good luck!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's a link to VOTE for Miro!

Miro - Fido Casting CallTM 2 is back!


----------



## warren_s12888 (Aug 22, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Here's a link to VOTE for Miro!
> 
> Miro - Fido Casting CallTM 2 is back!


Thank you for your vote! He's under 200 now!

:thumbsup:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I just voted for Miro. He sure is a cutie. He is now ranked 199. I'll try to remember to vote for him everyday.


----------



## warren_s12888 (Aug 22, 2012)

maltese#1fan said:


> I just voted for Miro. He sure is a cutie. He is now ranked 199. I'll try to remember to vote for him everyday.


Thanks! It means a lot to me! 

BTW he's 194 now! :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What a cutie!! ...voted! :thumbsup:


----------



## warren_s12888 (Aug 22, 2012)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> What a cutie!! ...voted! :thumbsup:


thanks for the vote!

He is ranked 176 now! Thanks to SM votes! :aktion033:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just voted for today  !


----------



## warren_s12888 (Aug 22, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Just voted for today  !


Thanks! He is ranked 162 now.

My fiance and I were talking about this contest last night, particularly about the prizes. We realized all we really want is for Miro to appear in a Fido Ad. Miro has brought us so much joy and happiness into our lives. 

As for other prizes (LG optimus + $100 GC + $1000 spending money), we would be glad to donate these prizes to maltese rescue foundations. With that said, are there any particular maltese rescue foundations SM is associated with? In the USA or Canada? 

Also, another idea is to donate some of it to the maintenance costs running Spoiled Maltese.

But lets see how far Miro gets first :ThankYou: to all who have voted.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Just voted. He's now 160.


----------



## samantha45 (Jul 8, 2012)

Voted hes 155 good luck !


----------



## warren_s12888 (Aug 22, 2012)

maltese#1fan said:


> Just voted. He's now 160.





samantha45 said:


> Voted hes 155 good luck !


thanks for the votes! 

Update he is ranked 144 now!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just voted for today  .


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Just voted. He's 139.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Warren, I wonder if you start a new thread and call it something like "please vote today" if we couldn't get Miro even more votes. The current title might not remind folks about the contest. Just a thought  .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Voted! Miro is now #130!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Just voted!


----------

